# April Contest Ideas



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, April is fast approaching. Anyone have any ideas for April's monthly and fun contest?

I can just picture a bunch of Goldens in bunny ears now...lol.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Silly Face goldens............


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good one Maggie's Mom!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooh, I like that one Mary! Keep 'em coming!

April showers bring may flowers...how about Goldens shakin water off them haha.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bumpity-bump!

I know you guys have creative minds in here! 

I already know what picture I'm entering for the calendar though... haha.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Dogs making silly faces with kids making silly faces


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Silly Face goldens............


Mary, I couldnt resist when you said silly faces. LOL!!!! Does this qualify?? LOL!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The calendar contest is just April Related....

What we need to figure out is our secondary contest (the one Just For Fun).

I think the Silly Goldens is a great idea. Also, Goldens with Kids has come up....

Any thoughts for that?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

What about "working goldens", pics of goldens doing what they do: Hunting, showing, obedience, agility...or even just at the office...etc.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> What about "working goldens", pics of goldens doing what they do: Hunting, showing, obedience, agility...or even just at the office...etc.


Yeah....that's another good idea...

Do we just get a list of secondary contests and draw from a hat?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah....that's another good idea...
> 
> Do we just get a list of secondary contests and draw from a hat?


Since its April, and Easter season, why not just go with an Easter theme. Something different. Best dressed dog for Easter.:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

April to me usually means;

Spring cleaning
Taxes
April fools
Planting time


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think these are all great ideas so far!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Since its April, and Easter season, why not just go with an Easter theme. Something different. Best dressed dog for Easter.:


I also think it's a good time to break out the spring pictures....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> April to me usually means;
> 
> Spring cleaning
> Taxes
> ...


I wonder if I can get a picture of Samson doing my taxes.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm entering a spring type photo


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm entering a spring type photo


Geez....I wonder what picture that could be?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, I dunno... might involve a puppy...and a birch tree...and some lucious green grass...


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

Best dressed Goldens in there April showers clothing. (rain gear) or Easter outfits.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh dear....there's no way I'ma puttin' clothes on my dawg. 
Around here spring means mud....but since we've already done that, I guess I'll sit this one out....no way I could get a picture of a clean dog! 
Hey! I know one I could get! How about "Best Picture of Mom's Face When Dog Makes Muddy Footprints Across Carpet" :


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

April to me means:
Rain (lots of it)
More muck 
Easter
spring
time to start the garden work 
......

I have an idea for December even though its a long ways off yet... but here it is anyways..if anyone is interested... 
I couldn't help but notice all the new beautiful golden babies.. maybe we could something like Golden Babies of 2007?


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

the silly faces is a great idea! I have many pictures of my dogs with the funniest faces you ever saw, I really hope you all vote on that. As for bunny or easter themed photos, although that makes sense since it's right for the season but it may not be that interesting with photos of everyones dogs with bunny ears and a basket of fake grass next to them :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker wouldn't let me dress him in any way...lol.

I do have a bunny though.... maybe a picture of them together, but he'd probably eat her before I snapped a pic.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Mary, I couldnt resist when you said silly faces. LOL!!!! Does this qualify?? LOL!!!


That face has to be a winner for something. Fantastic!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think silly faces would be a lovely secondary contest theme 

Or maybe Sleeping Beauties... what's cuter than a dog sleeping? lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

none of mine will let them dress them up..............


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker won't let me dress him up either. Maybe someday if he mellows out but until then....he'll just be a normal dog...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker won't let me dress him up either. Maybe someday if he mellows out but until then....he'll just be a normal dog...


My Houdini is real mellow and he still isnt going to let you dress him up............


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh...okay then... maybe I won't ever dress him up then :

Not really into dressing up animals anyway... If I wanted to dress up my dog I would've bought a Pomeranian


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Oh...okay then... maybe I won't ever dress him up then :
> 
> Not really into dressing up animals anyway... If I wanted to dress up my dog I would've bought a Pomeranian


LoL............Mine will were bandana's


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker won't wear one...he starts scratching at it to get it off....lol.

You can buy bandana's that buckle up though so I might get him one of those, then he can't untie it.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

How about an easter theme. Easter bonnet? Chasing the easter bunny? Or hunting the easter eggs.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Because March's 'just for fun' contest was a mud photo, it seems logical to me that "Bath photos" would follow in April. Or showers, for April Showers. lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a wonderful place in Meriden CT. It's filled with thousands of Daffodils. Someday I'll get my two there and take some photos. Spring to me means Spring Flowers. Goldens and flowers......?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bath time pictures would be cute, and yes spring timey ones.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I like the easter & spring themes .. I think you could get a lot of cute easter pic's, and some great spring photos..


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Mary, I couldnt resist when you said silly faces. LOL!!!! Does this qualify?? LOL!!!


 I would say so! That picture is great.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Gldiebr said:


> Because March's 'just for fun' contest was a mud photo, it seems logical to me that "Bath photos" would follow in April. Or showers, for April Showers. lol


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I only have one picture of Tucker in the bath tub and looks really depressed...lol


----------



## Frisco4ever (Mar 18, 2007)

*What about?*

Goldens doin what they do best. . . sleeping.:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Frisco4ever said:


> Goldens doin what they do best. . . sleeping.:


And who doesn't have a picture of their golden sleeping?


----------



## GoldenAtoll (Mar 30, 2006)

*Atoll pro sleeper*

You are absolutely right. I've got tons of pictures of Atoll sleeping. Here is one of my favorites, he actually used one of his toys as a pillow.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh I got lots of those....lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think I might just take all suggestions from this thread, put 'em in a hat and draw one.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I think I might just take all suggestions from this thread, put 'em in a hat and draw one.....


That sounds like a good idea.... Otherwise we'd have to have a poll to decide which one to make a poll out of... sheesh...that'd be too much work.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sleeping at an outdoor bar on the strip in South Beach Miami (at age five months) on a Friday night- now that takes skill:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Four months old, one of his first days home... haha I love this pic!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You could always do a male verses female


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

how would that work?? I dont think I understand what you mean...lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

split the page and have a male .... female on the page....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> The calendar contest is just April Related....
> 
> What we need to figure out is our secondary contest (the one Just For Fun).
> 
> ...


April Fool-ish Goldens! Silly faces, like Mary suggested, and caught in the act-busted faces


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Even though spring officially begins in March, April is the month when it really seems like spring has arrived. So, it seems like whatever is picked for the April calendar should include something related to that season.


----------



## golden_girl_91 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think Goldens in the yard would be a good one, with flowers or trees in the background, very springy...


----------

